# BeamsWork fixture - Repair help



## pilla (Feb 14, 2007)

Bought a 72" BeamsWork led 3 weeks back. Few of the LEDs are not working. Contacted Aquatraders about replacement but no response.
Here is the fixture I got
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Pent-HI-Lumen-p/56369p.htm

When I first hooked on the fixture these LEDs flickered few times and they stopped. So I am guessing may be a loose contact somewhere.
I am wondering how difficult/easy is it to open the fixture and fix the non functional LEDs. 

Can somebody help me out with instructions on how to troubleshoot and replace the not functioning LEDs?

Here is a pic of the actual light









Thanks


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

pilla said:


> Bought a 72" BeamsWork led 3 weeks back. Few of the LEDs are not working. Contacted Aquatraders about replacement but no response.
> Here is the fixture I got
> http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Pent-HI-Lumen-p/56369p.htm
> 
> ...


That is jut one big circuit board. All traces (wiring) should be on the front of the board..
The LED's are in either groups of 3 or 4 w/ a resistor in the string.
One chance is that you have 2 bad resistors.. 
Pretty sure you have groups of 4. Leads me to believe a bad resistor.
You seem to have on set of 4 w/ one set of 3 w/1 LED still on. Leads me to believe, unlike the one set it is only weak not burnt, allowing enough voltage to light one of the 4. I don't quite understand why you don't have 8 out though.
That siad the resistors could have a bad solder joint. At this point I'm not suspecting diode failure but..?


not easy to deal w/ the components on board..
Being new I hesitate to advise you to try anything.

That said, if it is a resistor failure a jumper wire across it will light the "set".
Note the resistor doesn't have to be in an end but anywhere along the string of 4. seems common to put them somewhere in the middle, which is why the one is lit.
Keep in mind you will get a larger voltage at the set than it is designed for. The "jump" would be brief.

I'm NOT recommending this but using it as more of a thought exercise..
Hopefully others w/ more board knowledge will chime in.

One of the reasons I stick w/ larger LEDs.. 

you can hand solder these components, but it is not easy..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Got to add, you can test the ind. LED's w/ a digital volt/ohm meter set to ohms. Ususally this is enough voltage to make good ones light dimly.
Make sure you have the correct polarity though..


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I would not open this without an answer from the seller!!
When you say no response, do you mean they just never answer the phone or simply no answer to e-mail. Keep in mind e-mail is one of the lowest forms of communications when you have a problem. I would let the phone ring till hell freezes over before trying to fix it.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

It could be a resister not being aligned on the circuit board. Solder it out, align, then solder it back in. Test.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

PlantedRich said:


> I would not open this without an answer from the seller!!
> When you say no response, do you mean they just never answer the phone or simply no answer to e-mail. Keep in mind e-mail is one of the lowest forms of communications when you have a problem. I would let the phone ring till hell freezes over before trying to fix it.


With that company hell might just freeze over before you get anywhere.


----------



## pilla (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks guys.
I'll open the casing and wiggle the wires a little bit to see if it's a loose contact.

If I am checking for a bad resistor how would I know which resistor to check? might have to take a friend's help to check this out.

Reg contacting (aquatraders) the seller I called them everyday for about 6-7 days starting the day I received the light. No response. Filed a credit card dispute and I already got a refund from the CC. So I am good.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

pilla said:


> Reg contacting (aquatraders) the seller I called them everyday for about 6-7 days starting the day I received the light. No response. Filed a credit card dispute and I already got a refund from the CC. So I am good.


not such a bad thing.. 

As to the resistor.. easiest way without a volt/Ohm meter is a jumper wire to bypass the resistor. simple test. Just remember that the current (though low) will be more (but not fatally more) than the string is designed for.. Just do it brief .
The circuit looks like this, though many times the resistor is NOT at the ends of the group of 4.
AFAICT there is nothing inside that will need to be fixed.. Only parts on the outside (face) of the circuit board.










Actually using a jumper wire on an LED isn't a problem either.. as long as you don't leave it on or for too long.


----------

